# May 2018 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

May 2018

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 5/1/18 on page 134
2.  A Higher Loyalty (audiobook) began 5/1/18, completed 5/10/18, 312 pages read
3.  Russian Roulette (audiobook) began 5/11/18, as of 5/31/18 on page 132


----------

